

Walk this way  - bootload
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2012/01/crowd-dynamics

======
elchief
Kardi Teknomo does some interesting research on pedestrian dynamics, and has a
pretty good tech blog in general:

<http://people.revoledu.com/kardi/index.html>

------
krain
This reminds me of the experiment the German town Bohmte ran getting rid of
the majority of their road signs and lights. Forcing people to remain
attentive to their surroundings resulted in a substantial drop in serious
traffic incidents.
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1821731...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=18217318)
[http://www.drive.com.au/editorial/articledetail.aspx?Article...](http://www.drive.com.au/editorial/articledetail.aspx?ArticleID=54396&vf=1)

------
MaysonL
Jane Jacobs is once more beating Robert Moses.

~~~
bootload
_"... Robert Moses ..."_

I didn't know anything about Moses so I looked it up. There's a big difference
in the wikipedia entry ~ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Moses> compared
to the Atlantic ~
[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1939/02/robert-m...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1939/02/robert-
moses/6543/)

One thing both articles didn't make clear, does NY have a real transport
problem now?

------
blackRust
IMHO this is the interesting part: "Correction: In an earlier version of this
post we said that Space Syntax's model represented road intersections as nodes
of a graph and streets as connections between the nodes. The clever trick was,
in fact, to turn that intuitive reasoning on its head. This has now been
corrected. Apologies."

~~~
Drbble
What's funny is that many UWashington CS students tell you that trick in their
job interview, from some popular class project they do.

------
twelvechairs
The examples shown are great positives for London, but one can't make a great
city out of traffic modelling alone - even pedestrian (rather than vehicular)
traffic modelling. Space Syntax take note...

~~~
mjwalshe
As some one who works in central London it is not going to stop nutters on fix
wheeled bikes riding at full pelt through clusters of pedestrians is it
though?

~~~
twelvechairs
Nope. To me, London has a separate problem with cyclists who think central
London is a velodrome. Not to blame all cyclists, because most of them are
fine - but there are some idiots out there with a complete disregard for
safety..

